# Can i split my satellite signal if it is coming thru coax prewired in my houes?



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok, let me see if i can explain, since i just moved to civilization in Phoenix from NYC.

In NY, basically the D* tech comes in, sets up the dish and just drills a bleeping hole thru your sheetrock or brick wall in your apt/house, no switch, nothing, just ghetto style D* hookup, i thought this was the norm.

I moved to Phoenix and the D* tech came out and asked if i had a control panel, i had no clue what he was talking about but alas, i do have a control panel that is the central area of all the wires in the house.

He set up the dish (badly but i have since had a good tech come out) and hooked it up to a multiswitch and it now runs from the Dish with R6 cable to the switch. The cables from the switch are coaxial and go throughout the house including my office.

This is where i need some help, i have just a jack sticking out of the wall that i have coax running to my H21. I work for MLB and need to monitor 2 or 3 games at a time and my question is this:

I know you can't split the RG6 cable signal, that has to be a sep line for every line, but it's coming through coaxial out the wall and back to the switch. Can i set up a splitter and run wires in my office to 3 seperate H21's and control them all individually?

Thanks, let me know if you need clarification or if a simple NO!!! will do, if not i need to get a tech out to run some more lines.

Thanks folks! Love DBS forums


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

If I understand your current wiring, the answer is no. Each H21 needs its own dedicated coax cable from the H21 back to the central multiswitch's outputs. No splitters are allowed.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

litzdog911 is correct.

However, there is a new device in existance called a "Single Wire Multiswitch" or SWM that would do exactly what you need it to do. The problem is that SWM's are brand new, and at the moment are not available for residential use from DirecTV (other then a couple of test markets at the moment).

One of the posters here sells them for about $300, and SolidSignal.com has them for $400. While the device is certainly not cheap, it would solve your problem perfectly, so it may be worth the bucks for you.

Check out the other SWM posts here to learn more.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

i couldnt find the swm on solidsignal


----------



## mjones73 (Jun 20, 2006)

Weaknees is the only vendor I know of selling them.

The SWM still requires 4 runs from the dish so it would need to be installed at your distribution panel then you could attach the feed to your office to it to allow you to split the line.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

mjones73 said:


> Weaknees is the only vendor I know of selling them.
> 
> The SWM still requires 4 runs from the dish so it would need to be installed at your distribution panel then you could attach the feed to your office to it to allow you to split the line.


and for $100 more than i have them for


----------



## dwrats_56 (Apr 21, 2007)

Before I would spend $300 bucks, I would call an electrician to give me a quote to pull addition cable where you need it. Cable is cheap and I would think you could get a lot of labor for a couple a hundred bucks.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

There are a few more vendors other than the aforementioned Weaknees, plus they are now showing up on eBay. Here's the URL's:

http://www.weaknees.com/swm-directv.php

http://www.techtoolsupply.com/index...&ProdID=2038&gclid=CM2J0vzcpZECFSG8GgodTQSAeg

Both sites have various add-ons, in particular the SWM certified splitters and coaxial jumpers and such.

The prices are getting a bit soft since their debut, but nowhere near the point being sold on this board, except for:

http://cgi.ebay.com/directv-swm-8-s...ryZ67880QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

on eBay of course. Excellent price there.

Just a cable or two snaked through your walls could easily exceed the cost of the item. The few that have been installed at homes in my area result in the peoples jaws bouncing off the ground, and exclamations of "Why oh Why didn't DirecTV get this out on schedule (it was 'promised' over 2 years ago)".

The independent contractors I do some engineering for have started calling up those folks who 'took a pass' on DirecTV over the last couple of years, because of the cost of running (snaking) cable. It changes the landscape of installs, that's for sure.


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

wow, i'm prob going to buy that from ebay, so basically i just unscrew the coax going from my wall to my h21 and just go into the splitter and run cords out of there like a router correct??

Thanks guys, HUGE! help, i have a week to get this rolling


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

teebeebee1 said:


> wow, i'm prob going to buy that from ebay, so basically i just unscrew the coax going from my wall to my h21 and just go into the splitter and run cords out of there like a router correct??
> 
> Thanks guys, HUGE! help, i have a week to get this rolling


I would get the SWM8 from dave29 [above] as he's been doing a great job suppling them here for some time.
You will need to put it where your multi-switch is so it has the four feeds from the dish. Then you can use splitters to feed your other rooms and can split in your office for the three receivers there.


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

So if i understand correctly, i just replace the multiswitch i have now with this thing.

Unscrew the 4 cables directly from the dish to my existing switch, replace the switch with the new one, screw the 4 in then it feeds all my rooms with the existing wires.

I then can use a splitter on the coax in my office to split it 3 ways? 

Thanks, i swear i'm gonna screw this up


----------



## Teronzhul (Sep 21, 2006)

Yes, that is exactly how it works. Now you haven't listed any other receivers than the H21 units, so allow me to clarify that the single wire solution won't work with older receivers. Only H20/21, HR20/21, D12, and R16 receivers are supported. Older units will still work on the 3 legacy outputs from the SWM, but will not work on the split lines.


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

Teronzhul said:


> Yes, that is exactly how it works. Now you haven't listed any other receivers than the H21 units, so allow me to clarify that the single wire solution won't work with older receivers. Only H20/21, HR20/21, D12, and R16 receivers are supported. Older units will still work on the 3 legacy outputs from the SWM, but will not work on the split lines.


Ok, i have one older non hd dvr on a tv in the bedroom but my living room is a HR20 and the office is going to be either 3 HR21 or a 2 H21 and one HR21.

Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

teebeebee1 said:


> So if i understand correctly, i just replace the multiswitch i have now with this thing.
> 
> Unscrew the 4 cables directly from the dish to my existing switch, replace the switch with the new one, screw the 4 in then it feeds all my rooms with the existing wires.
> 
> ...


You're on the "right track". The SWM needs to be powered, so the power inserter will need to be on one [#1] output [perhaps your office] and then you can split it to your receivers. There is a second SWM output, that could go to your other locations [split if needed].
The SWM8 will handle eight tuners [total] so that would be 4-DVRs, 8-non DVRs, or any combination that doesn't exceed eight tuners total.
If you PM dave29 with your layout, I'm sure he can set you up with what you need.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

teebeebee1 said:


> Ok, i have one older non hd dvr on a tv in the bedroom.
> Thanks


This would use two of the three legacy ports [working like it does now off your multi-switch] and not "count" towards the eight SWM tuners.


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

thanks, i'm going to have to pm him and find out the best setup , right now my switch or distribution center if you may is across the house by the dish outside and in my laundry room wall panel.

Not sure how i'd set it up in my office and then wire it back to there if i have to have the original 4 cords from the dish itself, might not be the best option for now that i think about it


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

teebeebee1 said:


> thanks, i'm going to have to pm him and find out the best setup , right now my switch or distribution center if you may is across the house by the dish outside and in my laundry room wall panel.
> 
> Not sure how i'd set it up in my office and then wire it back to there if i have to have the original 4 cords from the dish itself, might not be the best option for now that i think about it


dish --->multi-switch---> various receivers [now].
dish --->SWM---> old DVR [off legacy ports] same as before.
..............\-->cable to your office from FTM #1-->PI-->splitter-->to all of your new DVRs [in your office]
................\--->cable from FTM #2 to any other "new" recievers [not in your office].


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

teebeebee1 said:


> thanks, i'm going to have to pm him and find out the best setup , right now my switch or distribution center if you may is across the house by the dish outside and in my laundry room wall panel.
> 
> Not sure how i'd set it up in my office and then wire it back to there if i have to have the original 4 cords from the dish itself, might not be the best option for now that i think about it


you would not have to set it up in your office. you would just need a splitter in your office and then from there you would just run one line out of the splitter to each receiver


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

ok, the only thing i'm worried about is a power supply, i'm currently in NY on business but will look to see my options when i return on friday, just need a plug outlet or something for it?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

teebeebee1 said:


> ok, the only thing i'm worried about is a power supply, i'm currently in NY on business but will look to see my options when i return on friday, just need a plug outlet or something for it?


Plug it into the same place all of your DVRs are going to be. Then connect it to the coax to drive the SWM #1 port and use the PI output to feed your DVRs.


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

ok ok, sorry, i didn't realize the actual power thing is a completely sep. piece of hardware, looks easier than i thought now.

Do most multiswitches have the cords in the 99, 101, 103 labeled ports?? I can't imagine i'd know which cord is which, i have no experience wiring these at all.


Also, thanks for the diagram, what exactly does FTM stand for though?

Thanks for your patience guys


----------



## YMark (Oct 26, 2007)

Can you use one of the SWM to split a single coax to feed and DirecTV and a Cox cable to be used for an internet connection. I have a multiswitch doing this now but it doesn't allow me to get all the HD channels that DTV offers.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

teebeebee1 said:


> ok ok, sorry, i didn't realize the actual power thing is a completely sep. piece of hardware, looks easier than i thought now.
> 
> Do most multiswitches have the cords in the 99, 101, 103 labeled ports?? I can't imagine i'd know which cord is which, i have no experience wiring these at all.
> 
> ...


You can use "any of the four" cables from the dish to any of the SWM inputs [since there is a switch in the dish to connect it where it needs to go].
"Frequency Translation Module" which was the early name for what became the Single Wire Multiswitch [SWM], so some of the labels for the SWM are still FTM [on the SWM and on the correct input of the receiver].

It should be a "piece of cake" and if in doubt, please post here BEFORE you power it up.
We're all here to help.


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> You can use "any of the four" cables from the dish to any of the SWM inputs [since there is a switch in the dish to connect it where it needs to go].
> "Frequency Translation Module" which was the early name for what became the Single Wire Multiswitch [SWM], so some of the labels for the SWM are still FTM [on the SWM and on the correct input of the receiver].
> 
> It should be a "piece of cake" and if in doubt, please post here BEFORE you power it up.
> We're all here to help.


awesome, thanks oldschool, i just ordered everything i'm gonna need (ya, sitting here in a hotel room with a debit card and internet very dangerous!) so i'll get it up and running hopefully in the next week


----------



## cajunbug (Jan 28, 2007)

dave29 said:


> you would not have to set it up in your office. you would just need a splitter in your office and then from there you would just run one line out of the splitter to each receiver


Dave,

So, he would just get a SWM and 1x4 splitter from you? Set up the SWM in the "Control Panel" and run one SWM port to the RG6 connection in the office, then connect the 1x4 to split to the DVRs?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

YMark said:


> Can you use one of the SWM to split a single coax to feed and DirecTV and a Cox cable to be used for an internet connection. I have a multiswitch doing this now but it doesn't allow me to get all the HD channels that DTV offers.


Moving your BBC from your receiver to before the cable splitter [diplexer? I hope] should get you the missing channels.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

cajunbug said:


> Dave,
> 
> So, he would just get a SWM and 1x4 splitter from you? Set up the SWM in the "Control Panel" and run one SWM port to the RG6 connection in the office, then connect the 1x4 to split to the DVRs?


that is correct


----------



## R8ders2K (Sep 11, 2006)

It *REALLY *is that easy...

Here's my experience that I posted on 3-12-08:

Thank you to Earl, everyone else, and most especially *dave29*.

My SWM8 and PI were waiting for me when I got home this afternoon. *Yeah! * 

I already had my *Skywalker *splitters waiting in their sealed bags. Went out and got some extra RG6 cables. Double checked which cables from the AT9 went to which receiver and labeled them.

Connected the appropriate cables to the SW8 and to the PI. Connected the Skywalker splitters and cables. Connected my HR20 and H20 to SWM1, and my other 2 H20s to SWM2. Powered the PI, then I plugged in the receivers...

The H20s came up with out a problem. 

The HR20 wasn't showing any video. :eek2: So, RBR and it came up.  Run a test on each receiver and all is well. Each receiver lists the SWM firmware and software revision and my 5 LNB AT9. And both HR20's tuners are happy. 

Thank you again to all for your instruction, guidance, and knowledge.


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

do i have to run RG6 from the SWM when i get it?

The ONLY RG6 i have is from my dish to the splitter right now, this going to be a prob?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

teebeebee1 said:


> do i have to run RG6 from the SWM when i get it?
> 
> The ONLY RG6 i have is from my dish to the splitter right now, this going to be a prob?


I'm not sure of your question. The SWM isn't "wireless", so you need "a" coax run to each location. From there you can split it to feed all of the receivers at each location.


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

no i have coax haha, sorry, i just always thought i needed rg6 for any dish hookup and my house is prewired with coax, the only actual RG6 cables are from the dish to my distribution center, i'm totally overthinking this , i know


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

teebeebee1 said:


> no i have coax haha, sorry, i just always thought i needed rg6 for any dish hookup and my house is prewired with coax, the only actual RG6 cables are from the dish to my distribution center, i'm totally overthinking this , i know


The two "flavors" of coax are RG6 and RG59 [very old].
SWM is designed to work with RG-59.
"i just always thought.." This is mainly due to the power needed for the dish. Since the SWM powers the dish, RG-6 to the dish is all you really need. With this said, the PI is powering the SWM, so I'd want "good cable" between it and the SWM.
The "general thought" was to have the dish on the roof and the SWM mounted near it. Then the PI in the garage, plugged in for power, and then feeding the house wiring from there [old RG-59].


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok, just got my switch from Dave (big props, thanks for the hookup) and seems everything is A-Ok!

I really don't have to use BBC's? Why doesn't everyone have this switch if so??? I hate those damn things

Couple questions, if i unplug the power, it will knock out the whole house and i'll have to reset all the boxes, correct?

Also, i am running the SWM to my office with a DVR and a non dvr h21, so 3 outputs there, i have another HR20 in my living room that has 2 lines, right now only one is running so may i possibly need another power thing or am i just hosed on this one??


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

teebeebee1 said:


> Ok, just got my switch from Dave (big props, thanks for the hookup) and seems everything is A-Ok!
> 
> I really don't have to use BBC's? Why doesn't everyone have this switch if so??? I hate those damn things
> 
> ...


You don't not use BBC's with an SWM. It will not work if you have them connected.

If you unplug the power to the PI and plug it back it everything will be fine. You don't have to reset the receivers. One problem I had though with mine when I first got it is if you lose power in your house and if the HR20/21's start to boot up before the PI gets power and is ready you may have to reset the receivers. I actually put my PI on a UPS because of this. Every once in a while my power trips in my house so it helps for this a lot.

You only use one PI for the SWM and you connect it to FTM1.


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

ok, so if i had two sep. lines going to my living room HR20, any tips on getting both those lines to work with the SWM??

SWM #1 goes to the power in my office

SWM#2 goes to my living room that used to have two lines for my HDDVR, it's not the end of the world if i can't record in there since i have my office now and it's mainly used for my wife's crap but i'd like to have the same functionality as i did before, also paid 100 bucks to get that damn line run!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

teebeebee1 said:


> ok, so if i had two sep. lines going to my living room HR20, any tips on getting both those lines to work with the SWM??
> 
> SWM #1 goes to the power in my office
> 
> SWM#2 goes to my living room that used to have two lines for my HDDVR, it's not the end of the world if i can't record in there since i have my office now and it's mainly used for my wife's crap but i'd like to have the same functionality as i did before, also paid 100 bucks to get that damn line run!


The one line connect to FTM2 (SWM2) just connect that to the HD DVR in the living room with no BBC and you will use both tuners. Just leave the 2nd cable disconnected.


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

holy crap you are right, it does work with just one cable connected, i can record and change channels


AGain, why doesn't everyone have one of these 

Obviously my other DVR needs 2 feeds to it in the office since it's off the splitter correct ?


----------



## Teronzhul (Sep 21, 2006)

No, as long as it is an HR20/21 then only one cable is necessary, even if you split it 4(or more) times. The only mitigating factor is that you have a total of 8 single wire channels available. A DVR takes 2 of those channels as each tuner needs its own, and other receivers take one channel. If you have enough receivers that you go over 8 total tuners, then you'd need another switch. The only time you'll need more than one connected is if you're using a legacy dvr, and you'll have to use the legacy outputs from the SWM for that anyway.


I'm sure the plan is eventually for everyone to have these switches, but as yet only those that are very lucky or are willing to shell out $300-$400 dollars will have them.


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

so the hd dvr i just wired with 2 doesn't need it, awesome  I actually did get something that said multiswitch problem for a second then i chagned the channel and it disappeared, might be from this

I'll have to disc it when i get a moment, for now, i rest and wait for my 2nd tv to arrive, where the hell is this thing !


I'll continue my high maintenance ways, how do i program one d* controller to control 2 recievers, i know there used to be a way to do it for bars and such


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

teebeebee1 said:


> so the hd dvr i just wired with 2 doesn't need it, awesome  I actually did get something that said multiswitch problem for a second then i chagned the channel and it disappeared, might be from this
> 
> I'll have to disc it when i get a moment, for now, i rest and wait for my 2nd tv to arrive, where the hell is this thing !
> 
> I'll continue my high maintenance ways, how do i program one d* controller to control 2 recievers, i know there used to be a way to do it for bars and such


You need to program the second DVR under AV1 or 2, if you follow the on screen instructions you should see the added codes needed [00001, 00002, 00003, 00004]. For me it was 00001, but some have needed 00003.
I have both AV"s" programed so I control 2 DVRs and 1 receiver with one remote by just using the slider at the top.


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

any ideas on the multiswitch error? it only happens when i check signal levels on my H21, haven't seen any other conflicts, i tried repeated dish setup but it just sits there and won't go thru any of the tests to set it up

EDIT: Still messing with it a bit, it doens't have the SWM as a signal on the signal tests unlike all the other boxes i have hooked up so maybe that has something to do with it

edit: finally got to repeat set up on the non dvr black h21, still get multiswitch error when i test signal, but no other time, just ignoring for now unless someone thinks it's gonna get me in the long run, no SWM on the signals on this box still


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

turey22 said:


> i couldnt find the swm on solidsignal


http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?main_cat=02&CAT=&PROD=SWM-8

With shipping, it still costs less to go through Dave29


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

well , i figure that the SWM only shows on the DVR's, must be how it runs the 2 tuners in one, no idea why i get multiswitch error if i check signal on my h21 but other than that all seems well

Anyone?? Anyone


----------

